# Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro



## DerLachs (13. Januar 2013)

*Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Hallo an alle.
Bin neu hier und bräuchte noch ein wenig Unterstützung bei der Zusammenstellung eines neuen PCs. 


1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
Er sollte ca. 800-850 Euro kosten. Es darf aber ruhig weniger sein. 


2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle usw?
(Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem,...)
Eventuell brauche ich noch einen neuen Bildschirm, aber darauf gehe ich später noch ein.


3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten?
(SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...)
Am besten wäre es, bei Null anzufangen.


4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?
Da Fertig-PCs ja nicht das Gelbe vom Ei sind, sollten es einzelne Komponenten sein, sprich Eigenbau.


5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?
1920x1080 ist ja state of the art und das würde ich auch gerne ausnutzen.


6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...)
Zum Arbeiten werden eigentlich nur Office-Programme verwendet.
Beim Spielen wird es schon schwieriger. Es sollen so Sachen wie CoD oder Hitman laufen, aber auch der FM 13 und Risen 2.


7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?
Da bin ich mir noch unschlüssig. Sollte es möglich sein, für wenig Geld noch viel OC-Potential rauszukitzeln, behalte ich das im Hinterkopf.


8.) Gibts sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten?
Mir fällt gerade nichts ein, aber das kommt sicherlich noch.


----------



## Softy (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Ich würde bei Deinem Budget auf OC verzichten und es so machen:

CPU: Intel Core i5-3470, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed 
 Board: ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 
 RAM: Produktvergleich 2x4GB CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600)  
 HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s 
 NT: be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.3 
 Gehäuse:  BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0  
 Kühler (optional): Produktvergleich  
 Graka: Produktvergleich HD 7950 oder Produktvergleich GeForce GTX 660 Ti  oder  Produktvergleich Radeon HD 7870  
 Brenner: LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk


----------



## DrWaikiki (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Ich würd sagen:
-Intel i5 3570K
-ASRock Extreme 4 Z77
-Gigabyte 7950 / Asus GTX 660 Ti
-Western Digital Caviar Blue 500/1000GB
-Bitfenix Shinobi
-Straight Power E9 450W
-8GB Kingston HyperX DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24
-LiteOn iHas 124-19
So das wars.

EDIT: Softy war schneller


----------



## DerLachs (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Danke erstmal. 

Dumme Frage, aber welches System bietet welche Vorteile? Das zweite System ist für OC besser geeignet, oder? Gibt es sonst noch signifikante Unterschiede?


----------



## Softy (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Das obere System ist nicht übertaktbar, das untere schon (wenn man einen gescheiten CPU-Kühler dazu kauft ). Der Kühler schlägt nochmal mit ~30-35€ zu Buche, z.B. Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW)

Du kannst auch ein Zwischending basteln, mit dem i5-3470 + Asrock Z77 Pro3 + Produktvergleich. Damit ist der i5 dann auf ~3,8GHz übertaktbar.


----------



## DrWaikiki (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Ups, hab den Kühler vergessen


----------



## DerLachs (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Ich sehe gerade, dass ich bei Softys Konfiguration bei ca. 770 Euro lande (wenn ich nichts vergessen habe  ).
Lohnt es sich dann evtl., die http://lb.hardwareversand.de/3072+M...+WindForce+3X,+3GB+GDDR5,+PCI-Express.article zu kaufen?


----------



## DrWaikiki (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Wenn ins Budget passt, wieso nicht?


----------



## Softy (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Bei hardwareversand.de solltest Du die Artikel über geizhals aufrufen, da sind viele Komponenten ein paar € günstiger.

Wenn die HD7970 noch im Budget drin ist, würde ich die kaufen  Hier eine Performanceübersicht: Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 660 Ti (Seite 7) - ComputerBase

Außerdem kannst Du 3 Gratis-Spiele abräumen: AMD NEVER SETTLE GAME BUNDLE - Farcry3, Hitman, Sleeping Dogs, Medal of Honor


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14  500GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST500DM002)
1 x Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K)
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile blau DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9B)
1 x Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797OC-3GD)
1 x ASRock Z77 Pro3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (84000000029)
1 x Sharkoon T28 blau mit Sichtfenster
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.3 (E9-400W/BN190)

848€


----------



## DerLachs (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*



Softy schrieb:


> Bei hardwareversand.de solltest Du die Artikel über geizhals aufrufen, da sind viele Komponenten ein paar € günstiger.


 
Ich dachte, es wäre genau umgekehrt.  Danke für den Tipp.

Was lohnt sich denn auf lange Sicht eher? Softys Konfiguration mit evtl. einer HD7970 oder der OC-Vorschlag vom Doktor?


----------



## DrWaikiki (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Auf lange Sicht eher das mit dem OC. Man muss eine 7950 nur auf 1Ghz OCen ( schafft der Großteil) und man hat die Leistung einer 7970.
Sieh facehugger aus dem Forum an, er hat einen alten C2Q und der kann noch eine 670 befeuern. Wegen OC. Ob das auch auf die nächsten Jahre übertragbar ist, muss man abwarten. Aber so alle 2-3 Jahre kauft man ja eine neue Grafikkarte.


----------



## DerLachs (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Reicht die Leistung der HD7950 denn überhaupt momentan? 

Ich habe folgende zwei Szenarien im Kopf:
1. 7950 kaufen und gleich overclocken, bis ich mir in 2-3 Jahre eine neue GraKa kaufe.
2. 7970 kaufen, diese erstmal benutzen und vielleicht in 2 Jahren overclocken und so noch bisschen Zeit rausschlagen. Dann wäre das Problem mit dem Garantieverlust durch OC nicht sofort nach Kauf präsent.

Das System von "der pc-nutzer" schwebt mir so ungefähr vor. 

Was spricht denn gegen Nvidia und für AMD bzw. umgekehrt?



Edit: Und wie sieht es mit der Lautstärke der Komponenten aus? Ist die soweit erträglich?


----------



## Softy (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Die nvidia Karten sind etwas sparsamer unter Last und bieten PhysX (was aber nur wenige Spiele unterstützen).

Die AMD Karten sind preis/leistungstechnisch meist etwas besser, und besser übertaktbar.

Musst Du halt überlegen, was Dir wichtiger ist.


----------



## DerLachs (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Wieder etwas gelernt, danke.

Gibt es in nächster Zeit neue Generationen von Hardware, die veröffentlicht werden? Wäre es vielleicht ratsam, mit dem Kauf der Komponenten noch 1-2 Monate zu warten, weil dann evtl. die Preise fallen? 
Und würde man für sagen wir mal 900 Euro etwas viel Besseres kriegen? Wenn ich für einen kleinen Betrag die Leistungsfähigkeit nochmals stark steigern kann, wäre es natürlich verlockend, noch ein wenig mehr zu investieren.


----------



## Softy (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Die nächste Grafikkartengeneration von AMD kommt wohl so in ein paar Monaten, Mitte des Jahres dann vermutlich die GTX 7xx. Über die Leistung ist aber noch nichts bekannt.

Ebenfalls Mitte des Jahres kommt Haswell, der Nachfolger bei den Intel CPU's. Was man da so hört, wird aber v.a. an der Verbesserung der IGP gearbeitet, die CPU Leistung ansich wird wohl kaum steigen.

Für 900 Steine dürfte der i5-3570K + HD7970 drin sein, das wäre dann schon eine sehr flotte Kiste


----------



## DerLachs (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Hmmm, dann überlege ich mir nochmal, was ich mache. Die Entscheidung fällt einem echt schwer, da es nicht wenig Geld ist.


----------



## Softy (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Wenn Du jetzt zocken willst, kannst Du ruhig jetzt kaufen. Haswell wird nur messbar schneller, nicht spürbar. Und in den letzten Jahren sind die größeren Leistungssprünge bei den Grafikkarten immer mit einer kleineren Fertigungstechnik einhergegangen. Da sowohl die HD8xxx als auch die GTX7xx im 28 nm Verfahren gefertigt werden (wie die HD7xxx und GTX 6xx), erwarte ich daher keine Leistungsexplosionen


----------



## DerLachs (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*



Softy schrieb:


> Wenn Du jetzt zocken willst, kannst Du ruhig jetzt kaufen. Haswell wird nur messbar schneller, nicht spürbar. Und in den letzten Jahren sind die größeren Leistungssprünge bei den Grafikkarten immer mit einer kleineren Fertigungstechnik einhergegangen. Da sowohl die HD8xxx als auch die GTX7xx im 28 nm Verfahren gefertigt werden (wie die HD7xxx und GTX 6xx), erwarte ich daher keine Leistungsexplosionen


 Wunderbar, das wollte ich lesen. 

Sind die Komponenten denn so leise genug? Muss ich noch etwas beachten? Wie sieht es mit den Temperaturen aus? Sollte ich noch zusätzliche Gehäuselüfter anbauen oder ist das BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0 -core in PC-Gehäuse mit Anschlüsse Front: 2x USB 3.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland schon so ausreichend?


Hardwareversand baut mir sonst für 20 Euro alles zusammen, richtig?


----------



## Softy (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Das Shinobi hat nur einen Lüfter montiert, da würde ich noch einen zweiten einbauen (lassen), z.B: Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 800rpm.

Hardwareversand baut das zusammen, bei den Kühlern werden aber nur welche bis max. 400 Gramm Gewicht verbaut. Schwerere Kühler werden separat verschickt, den musst Du dann selbst einbauen. Aber dann kannst Du die Kiste auch gleich ganz alleine zusammenschustern


----------



## Perry (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Ich gehe nicht davon aus das TSMC und UMC, in den nächsten Monaten es schaffen im großen Stil Kapazitäten in 22nm oder gar weniger zu realisieren. Intel ist da allen anderen locker ein Jahr vorraus, daher es sein wie Softy sagt, es wird keinen Leistungssprung geben, wenn es eine Steigerung von 30-50% geben wird, dann kommt diese aber auch mit einem deutlichen Anstieg der Abwärme einher und mit größeren Chips, größere Chipfläche bedeuten aber auch höhere Kosten, daher werden diese Karten sich monatelang in Bereichen von 500€ - 600€ halten, nur die abgespeckten Varianten werden in bezahlbare Dimensionen vordringen, diese sollte dich dann aber nicht viel weiter bringen was die Leistung angeht.


----------



## DerLachs (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Gibt es überhaupt vernünftige Lüfter, die weniger als 400 Gramm wiegen? 
Reicht sonst auch der Boxedlüfter?

Ich würde den sonst selbst zusammenbauen, aber wenn ich für 20 Euro den fertigen PC kriege, würde ich mir das aus Faulheit gerne ersparen. 


Perry, danke für die Erläuterung. Ich würde dann bei einer neuen Generation darauf hoffen, dass die älteren Modelle evtl. im Preis fallen. Eine CPU aus der Haskell-Generation wäre sicherlich zu teuer.


----------



## facehugger (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*



DerLachs schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt vernünftige Lüfter, die weniger als 400 Gramm wiegen?
> Reicht sonst auch der Boxedlüfter?


Wenn du beim i5-3470 bleibst, reicht der Alpenföhn Sella/Coolermaster Hyper TX3 gut aus Der Boxed macht seinen Job, mehr aber auch nicht. Soll heißen, die Kühlleistung ist bei ihm nicht so pralle. Solltest du dir den i5-3570k gönnen wollen, wäre ein potenter Turmkühler wie der Macho/Alpenföhn Brocken schon beihnahe Pflicht. Ich würde an deiner Stelle selbst basteln, sooo schwer ist das ja nicht und genügend Anleitungen dazu gibt es ja auch auf youtube... Vielleicht hast du ja auch einen Kumpel/Kollegen/Bekannten/Verwandten der so etwas schon einmal gemacht hat oooder du schaust einmal hier:


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html
ob da jemand in der Nähe von dir wohnt. Wenn du sparen willst, dann gönn dir "nur" eine HD 7950/GTX660Ti. Auch mit denen kann man in Full-HD sehr viel Spaß haben

Gruß


----------



## DerLachs (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Ich bin selber im IT-Bereich tätig, also wäre das Basteln an sich kein Problem.  Allerdings bin ich bei sowas immer etwas vorsichtig, falls es doch mal Probleme gibt. Ich habe nämlich keine Lust, dass der Hersteller dann behauptet, ich hätte bei der Montage einen Fehler gemacht o.Ä.
Und das muss mir auch zeitlich passen. Nach der Arbeit habe ich kaum noch Lust, an einem PC rumzuschrauben.

Ich bin wahrscheinlich einfach nur zu misstrauisch.


----------



## facehugger (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Naja, wenn du es "ordentlich" machst, kann da eigentlich nix kaputtgehn Sollten die Zweifel überwiegen, lass es halt HWV für den Zwanni extra machen, erwarte dafür dann aber auch keinen perfekt aufgeräumten Knecht...

Gruß


----------



## DerLachs (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Vielleicht kann ich mich ja auch doch noch zum selber zusammenbauen aufraffen. 

Intel Core i5-3470, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80637I53470) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-1600C9D-8GAO) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.3 (E9-400W/BN190) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
LG Electronics GH24NS90 schwarz, SATA, retail (GH24NS90.AUAR10B/GH24NS90.AUAR50B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Scythe Slip Stream 120 800rpm (SY1225SL12L) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797OC-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Das wären derzeitig die Komponenten. Wenn ich alles über HWV kaufe, bin ich bei ca. 805 Euro. Hat noch jemand Verbesserungsvorschläge o.Ä.?
Ich habe gerade nachgeguckt, welches Monitormodell ich habe. Es ist ein LG Flatron W2343T. Würdet ihr mir einen neuen empfehlen oder lohnt sich das nicht?


Übrigens danke für die schnelle und kompetente Hilfe.


----------



## facehugger (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Sieht gut aus, 2 Mobos brauchst du allerdings nicht *Wenn* die Graka auch unter Last leise sein soll, würde ich eher zu einer empfehlenswerten GTX670 (Asus DC2, Gigabyte Windforce OC, KFA² EX OC) raten... Vergiss den CPU-Kühler nicht:


EKL Alpenföhn Sella (84000000053) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
die kühlere CPU ist immer die bessere CPU Was ist mit dem RAM???

Gruß


----------



## DerLachs (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Das mit dem Copy & Paste übe ich noch mal. 
So, das zweite MoBo ist raus und der RAM ist nun drin. 

Ist die GTX670 denn genauso schnell wie die HD7970?


Wegen dem CPU-Kühler bin ich noch am überlegen.


----------



## facehugger (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*



DerLachs schrieb:


> Das mit dem Copy & Paste übe ich noch mal.
> So, das zweite MoBo ist raus und der RAM ist nun drin.
> 
> Ist die GTX670 denn genauso schnell wie die HD7970?
> ...


Die 7970 ist schon etwas schneller, in Full-HD wirst du aber so gut wie nie einen Unterschied zwischen beiden bemerken. Hier noch einmal was zur Performance aktueller Pixelschleudern:


Test: VTX3D HD 7870 Black
Gruß


----------



## DerLachs (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Danke für den Link. Hm, die nehmen sich wahrlich nichts. Lohnt sich der Aufpreis denn? Ist die HD7970 Windforce so laut?


Und kann mir jemand noch eine Monitorempfehlung geben? Ich habe hier etwas von IPS-Panels gelesen und frage mich, ob ein neuer Monitor sich lohnen würde.


----------



## facehugger (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*



DerLachs schrieb:


> Danke für den Link. Hm, die nehmen sich wahrlich nichts. Lohnt sich der Aufpreis denn? Ist die HD7970 Windforce so laut?


Wenn du es wirklich sehr geräuscharm willst, dann lohnt sich der Aufpreis Keine 7970 ist "ab Werk" wirklich leise, erst manuell per Tool sind diese ruhiger zu bekommen. Ich kann dir meine Graka nur empfehlen, hier mal was zum anhören:


Lautstärkevergleich mit Video : Die glorreichen Sieben: 7x Nvidia Geforce GTX 670 im Vergleichstest
da hat Asus mit der DC2 wirklich was feines konstruiert Natürlich machst du auch mit den anderen genannten GTX670-Modellen nix verkehrt... Beim Moni hab ich nicht diiiie Ahnung, dieser ist jedoch empfehlenswert:

http://geizhals.de/668654

Gruß


----------



## DrWaikiki (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Als Monitor kann ich dir den hier empfehlen:
Dell S2340L LED, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Softy (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Hier noch ein paar Alternativen: Produktvergleich


----------



## DerLachs (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Danke für die vorgeschlagenen Monitore. Ich gucke nochmal, ob ich mir einen neuen kaufe oder den alten doch noch behalte.

Hm, scheint so, als würde es auf die Gigabyte HD7970 Windforce oder die Asus DC2 GTX670 hinauslaufen.


----------



## Softy (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Welchen Monitor hast Du denn im Moment?

Beide Grafikkarten sind gut. Da kannst Du eine Münze werfen 

Bei der HD7970 kannst Du 3 Spiele abgreifen (wenn Du z.B. bei hardwareversand.de bestellst), bei der GTX 670 2 Spiele (wenn Du bei mindfactory bestellst): Assassin's Creed III GRATIS - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von


----------



## DerLachs (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*



DerLachs schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade nachgeguckt, welches Monitormodell ich habe. Es ist ein LG Flatron W2343T. Würdet ihr mir einen neuen empfehlen oder lohnt sich das nicht?


.


Bei den Grafikkarten bin ich mir auch nur noch wegen der Lautstärke unschlüssig. Ich will keinen Silent PC oder sowas, aber es wäre schon schade, wenn eine Komponente wesentlich lauter als alle anderen wäre.


----------



## Softy (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Im Idle wirst Du kaum einen Unterschied merken, aber unter Last ist die GTX 670 Asus DC-II dann schon deutlich leiser als jede HD7970.


----------



## DerLachs (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Okay, ich versuche mal im Internet Messwerte zur Lautstärke zu finden.


Kann mir noch jemand eine schlichte Tastatur mit Beleuchtung empfehlen? Mir ist aufgefallen, dass sowas manchmal praktisch ist.


----------



## Softy (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Zum Monitor: Wenn Du mit Deinem jetzigen zufrieden bist, würde ich den behalten.  

Tastatur kannst Du Dir mal die Microsoft Sidewinder X4 anschauen, oder die Logitech G105.


----------



## DerLachs (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Ja, das habe ich mir auch schon gedacht. Notfalls kann ich mir einen neuen Monitor nachbestellen.

Ich glaube, damit steht so ziemlich alles bzgl. des neuen PCs. 


Und nochmals danke an alle, die mir geholfen haben.


----------



## Softy (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Viel Spaß dann mit dem neuen Rechner, Feedback wäre prima


----------



## facehugger (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Kannst ja nochmal alles posten, für den finalen Segen...

Gruß


----------



## DerLachs (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Nochmal eine Frage zu dem CPU-Lüfter: Produktvergleich EKL Alpenföhn Civetta (84000000068), EKL Alpenföhn Sella (84000000053), Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo (RR-TX3E-22PK-R1), Scythe Katana 4 (SCKTN-4000) | Geizhals Deutschland Welcher sollte es davon sein? Die ähneln sich ja alle, bis auf die möglichen Lüftergeschwindigkeiten. Muss ich auf die besonders achten oder ist es eigentlich egal, welchen Lüfter ich nehme?


----------



## Softy (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Ist eigentlich egal, denn der i5 macht nicht viel Abwärme, da reicht es den Lüfter im BIOS auf einer niedrigen Stufe einzustellen, und dann sind die alle ziemlich leise.

Da kannst du ein Münze werfen


----------



## DerLachs (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Die Münzen mit vier Seiten sind mir leider ausgegangen. 

Nein, ich gucke mal, was sich so anbietet. Nochmals vielen Dank für die Hilfe.

Sobald ich weitergekommen bin, halte ich euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Softy (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*



DerLachs schrieb:


> Die Münzen mit vier Seiten sind mir leider ausgegangen.



Dann würde ich es so machen: 
Kopf = Cooler Master Hyper TX3
Zahl = EKL Alpenföhn Sella
Wenn die Münze hochkant stehen bleibt = Scythe Katana 4
Wenn die Münze nicht mehr zurück kommt = EKL Civetta


----------



## KaiTorben (13. Januar 2013)

Du kannst auch zweimal würfelb:
1. Kopf | 2. Kopf = EKL Civetta
1. Kopf | 2. Zahl = EKL Sella
1. Zahl | 2. Kopf = TX3 EVO
1. Zahl | 2. Zahl = Scythe Katana


----------



## Softy (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Ich würde die Münze wegwerfen und auf diesen Kühler hier warten  : EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler - Bildergalerie, [2012/03/EKL-Alpenfoehn-CPU-Cooler-Update-01.jpg]


----------



## DerLachs (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Der Everest ist ja größer als das Gehäuse. 


Das wäre meine Konfiguration: 
Intel Core i5-3470, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80637I53470) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-1600C9D-8GAO) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.3 (E9-400W/BN190) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
LG Electronics GH24NS90 schwarz, SATA, retail (GH24NS90.AUAR10B/GH24NS90.AUAR50B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Scythe Slip Stream 120 800rpm (SY1225SL12L) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797OC-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
EKL Alpenföhn Sella (84000000053) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Edit: Oder lohnt sich der Aufpreis für die HD7970 Windforce nicht?
Laut


Softy schrieb:


> Im Moment reicht eine GTX 660Ti oder HD 7950 schon gut aus für FullHD Gamingspaß. Die HD7970 / GTX 670 ist etwa 15% schneller, reißt also nicht mehr allzuviel, wenn der HD7950/GTX660Ti die Luft ausgeht.


 
kann ich mir das sonst auch sparen.


----------



## Softy (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Naja, ist halt eine Frage des Budgets und der gewünschten Einstellungen in Spielen. Mit der HD7970 kommst Du etwas länger über die Runden oder kannst die Settings im Spiel noch ein bisschen höher stellen. 

Auf der anderen Seite, wenn Du die ~15% Mehrleistung im fps-kritischen Bereich umrechnest, sind das ~3-4 mehr fps. Es wird also nie so sein, dass Du mit der HD7970 noch wirklich viel Spaß haben willst, wenn die HD7950 nicht mehr kann.

Wenn der Aufpreis weh tut, würde ich daher die HD7950 kaufen.


----------



## DerLachs (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Es sind halt ca. 70 Euro mehr für vielleicht 3-4 FPS Zuwachs. Das macht eigentlich keinen Sinn...


----------



## Softy (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Ja, vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis macht das keinen Sinn. Aber die HD7870 ist vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis noch besser  Und irgendwann bist Du dann bei der Intel HD 4000 Grafik


----------



## DerLachs (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Ich glaube, ich nehme dann lieber eine 7950 und spare mir das Geld für eine SSD auf.


----------



## Softy (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Die HD 7950 ist eine gute Karte  Diese Modelle wären empfehlenswert: Produktvergleich


----------



## facehugger (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*



Softy schrieb:


> Die HD 7950 ist eine gute Karte  Diese Modelle wären empfehlenswert: Produktvergleich


Du hast die Powercolor vergessen:


PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 PCS+, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (AX7950 3GBD5-2DHPP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
Gruß


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. Januar 2013)

facehugger schrieb:


> Du hast die Powercolor vergessen:
> 
> 
> [*]PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 PCS+, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (AX7950 3GBD5-2DHPP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...



Genau!


----------



## DerLachs (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Ihr macht einem die Entscheidung echt schwer. 

Ich würde ja zur Gigabyte oder der von Asus tendieren, aber erstere hat eine lange Lieferzeit und zweitere ist relativ teuer.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (14. Januar 2013)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Ihr macht einem die Entscheidung echt schwer.
> 
> Ich würde ja zur Gigabyte oder der von Asus tendieren, aber erstere hat eine lange Lieferzeit und zweitere ist relativ teuer.



Dann greif zur powercolor!


----------



## DerLachs (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Dann greif zur powercolor!


 Gibt es leider nicht bei HWV.


----------



## Softy (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*



facehugger schrieb:


> Du hast die Powercolor vergessen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das war Absicht  Denn die Powercolor hat keine Kühlkörper für VRAM und Spannungswandler verbaut. Das spielt aber natürlich nur eine Rolle, wenn man stark übertakten will. Ansonsten ist die Powercolor HD7950 eine gute Karte 

 Bei der VTX3D ist das iirc genauso, daher müsste die auch raus


----------



## facehugger (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*



DerLachs schrieb:


> Gibt es leider nicht bei HWV.


Warum muss es denn unbedingt HWV sein? Andere Händler wie Mindfactory, Home of Hardware, COMPULAND, DriveCity oder MIX sind ebenfalls sehr empfehlenswert. Selten kannst du alles bei einem Anbieter bestellen... *@Softy:* naja, nicht jeder hat seine 7950 so geprügelt wie du..., um die 1000Mhz (je nach Chipgüte) sollten auch mit der Powercolor ohne Spannungserhöhung problemlos laufen


 Gruß


----------



## DerLachs (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*



facehugger schrieb:


> Warum muss es denn unbedingt HWV sein? Andere Händler wie Mindfactory, Home of Hardware, COMPULAND, DriveCity oder MIX sind ebenfalls sehr empfehlenswert. Selten kannst du alles bei einem Anbieter bestellen... *@Softy:* naja, nicht jeder hat seine 7950 so geprügelt wie du..., um die 1000Mhz (je nach Chipgüte) sollten auch mit der Powercolor ohne Spannungserhöhung problemlos laufen
> 
> 
> Gruß


 Es muss nicht unbedingt HWV sein, aber da sonst sämtliche Komponenten von denen kommen, wäre es schön. 

So, nach Rücksprache mit einem Freund steht folgende Konfiguration:
Intel Core i5-3470, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80637I53470) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-1600C9D-8GAO) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.3 (E9-400W/BN190) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
LG Electronics GH24NS90 schwarz, SATA, retail (GH24NS90.AUAR10B/GH24NS90.AUAR50B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Scythe Slip Stream 120 800rpm (SY1225SL12L) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 Boost, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11196-16-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
EKL Alpenföhn Sella (84000000053) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Lohnen sich die 20 Euro Aufpreis für be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ?


----------



## Softy (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Die 400 Watt Variante reicht aus, das 480W Modell hat halt Kabelmanagment. Musst Du überlegen, ob Dir das die 20€ Aufpreis wert ist 

Ansonsten sieht das prima aus


----------



## DerLachs (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Ich muss nochmals nerven. 

Ich bin momentan bei ca. 750 Euro. Gibt es eine Komponente, die man eurer Meinung nach noch signifikant verbessern kann, indem man 50-100 Euro drauflegt? Das wäre erstmal ein reines Gedankenspiel, da ich soweit mit der Konfiguration glücklich bin, aber ich wollte lieber nochmal nachfragen.


----------



## Softy (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Signifikant verbessern nicht, die HD7970 wäre dann drin, die ist etwa 15% schneller als die HD7950.

Oder Du nimmst ein übertaktbares System mit dem i5-3570K, den Du evtl. länger behalten kannst.


----------



## DerLachs (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Der i5-3470 sollte aber die nächsten 2-3 Jahre noch halten, oder? Außer ein paar schlecht programmierten Spielen kratzt doch noch keins an der Leistungsgrenze von CPUs oder sehe ich das falsch?

Eigentlich bin ich kein Fan von OC, aber kann mir mal jemand sagen, was ich dann ändern müsste?
Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland sowie CPU-Lüfter und Mainboard!?


----------



## Softy (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Ja, für die nächsten 2-3 Jahre wird der i5-3470 schon gut mithalten.


Du müsstest das Board ändern (z.B. Asrock Z77 Pro3) und den Kühler (z.B. EKL Alpenföhn Brocken).


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (14. Januar 2013)

Also der i5 3470 hat schon mächtig Dampf 

Wenn du übertakten willst, nimmst du den i5 3570K, das AsRock Z77 Extreme3 oder das Gigabyte Z77X-D3H und als Kühler den Thermalright Macho oder den EKL Brocken.


EDIT:


----------



## DerLachs (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Ich denke, dann bleibe ich erstmal beim i5-3470. Selbst der ist schon überdimensioniert für meine Bedürfnisse. 

Nochmals danke für die Ratschläge.


----------



## Softy (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Viel Spaß dann mit dem neuen Rechner


----------



## DerLachs (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Noch eine Kleinigkeit zum Gehäuse: Im Shinobi ist doch hinten ein Lüfter verbaut. Wo genau soll der zweite hin? Vorne in Bodennähe und so rum, dass er Luft ins Gehäuse bläst, oder?

Aus den Bildern werde ich nicht so wirklich schlau.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (14. Januar 2013)

Der Lüfter sollte vorne einblasend montiert werden, also so, dass er die Luft von vorne hereinzieht. Lüfter im Boden bringen nichts außer Staub im Gehäuse


----------



## DerLachs (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Ja, ich frage mich nur, ob man vorne den unteren oder den oberen Lüfter"slot" nehmen sollte. So wie ich das sehe, hat man beim Bitfenix Shinobi ja vorne zwei Plätze zur Verfügung. Ich bitte um Verbesserung, falls das nicht stimmt. Oder sollte man vorne zwei Lüfter verbauen? Direkt auf den Boden gerichtete Lüfter wollte ich nicht haben, keine Sorge. 
Reicht es denn, wenn vorne und hinten jeweils ein Lüfter verbaut ist?


----------



## Softy (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

2 Lüfter reichen gut aus. Wenn der PC stark übertaktet werden soll, sind 4-5 Lüfter aber vorteilhaft / empfehlenswert.

Den vorderen Lüfter würde ich dahinbauen, wo Du die Festplatten einbaust, so werden die gleich mit gekühlt.


----------



## DerLachs (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Nochmals danke. 

So, ich glaube, nun habe ich wirklich alles bedacht. 


Intel Core i5-3470, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80637I53470) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-1600C9D-8GAO) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
LG Electronics GH24NS90 schwarz, SATA, retail (GH24NS90.AUAR10B/GH24NS90.AUAR50B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Scythe Slip Stream 120 800rpm (SY1225SL12L) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 Boost, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11196-16-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
EKL Alpenföhn Sella (84000000053) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der soll es werden.


----------



## Softy (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Die HD7950 Boost ist ein paar % schneller, daher auch ein paar % lauter und heißer als die normale HD7950. Wenn das OK für Dich ist, kannst Du das so bestellen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. Januar 2013)

Ich würde eher zur Sapphire Dual Fan greifen, und lieber selber übertakten. Den Unterschied merkt man sowieso nicht (in Spielen).
Dazu ist die Karte leiser, die Dual Fan erreicht unter Last gerade mal 1,1 Sone wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


----------



## Softy (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Die normale Sapphire ist leider recht teuer geworden : http://geizhals.at/de/771158

Aber Du könntest die hier nehmen: Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R795WF3-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DerLachs (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

1,1 Sone sind wirklich großartig.

Ansonsten sind die Karten identisch?


----------



## bludi007 (15. Januar 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Aber Du könntest die hier nehmen: Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R795WF3-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Die kann ich nur empfehlen. Habe sie selbst und bin zufrieden.


----------



## DerLachs (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*



Softy schrieb:


> Aber Du könntest die hier nehmen: Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R795WF3-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Die wird es wohl werden, danke!

Ich habe mich nun durch ein paar Foreneinträge gelesen und anscheinend ist HWV beim Zusammenbau nicht besonders geschickt.  Ich bastel mir den PC dann lieber selbst zusammen.  Fotos etc. folgen dann.

Nun habe ich doch noch eine neue Frage.  Der Sella ist momentan nicht verfügbar. Lohnt es sich denn, einen größeren Kühler zu nehmen? Ein Freund hat mir den http://geizhals.at/de/702897 nahegelegt. Der soll auch das Mainboard mitkühlen.


----------



## Rosigatton (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Moin Lachs,

wenn das Gehäuse noch das Shinobi wird, könntest Du diesen nehmen : Thermalright True Spirit 120 Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Sowohl bei MF als auch bei HWV sofort lieferbar. Den BeQuiet Top-Blower würde ich nicht verbauen, wenn es nicht zwingend notwendig ist. BeQuiet ist ein geiler Hersteller, keine Frage, aber ein Tower-Kühler ist besser für den Airflow. Der True Spirit ist günstig und hat nen 120mm Propeller .

Völlig oversized, aber auch von beiden Läden sofort lieferbar : Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Mehr Sorgfalt beim Zusammenbau als man selbst, bietet kein Laden .

Grüße aussem Pott
Rosi


----------



## DerLachs (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden. 

Aber danke schon mal für den Tipp.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

mit einem ausgewachsenen macho könntest du (undervolted auf ~0,95v) möglicherweisde die cpu sogar passiv kühlen


----------



## DerLachs (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Der Macho reizt mich nun doch ziemlich, aber ich befürchte, dass er für das Bitfenix Shinobi zu groß sein könnte!?


----------



## DrWaikiki (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Der passt da rein


----------



## Rosigatton (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Jepp, ins Shinobi passen Kühler bis 167mm Höhe (ohne Fenster), 165mm (mit Fenster). Der Macho ist 162mm hoch. Der EKL/Alpenföhn Brocken (157mm) wäre auch sehr zu empfehlen. Allerdings sind beide wirklich oversized .


----------



## DerLachs (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Beeinträchtigt das den Airflow nicht?
Ansonsten würde ich zu einem Lüfter greifen, der eine Nummer kleiner ist.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Nö, denn bei einem System, das sich nicht übertakten lässt, reicht ein kleiner EKL Sella vollkommen aus 
Das schont den Geldbeutel 
EKL Alpenföhn Sella (84000000053) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Rosigatton (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Ein Towerkühler ist das beste für den Airflow. Gehäuselüfter vorn einblasend, der Towerlüfter bekommt diese frische Luft, presst jene durch den Kühler und die warme Luft wird vom hinteren Gehäuseluffi rausgeblasen. So sollte es sein. Ich denke, der True Spirit 120 wäre schon optimal, eben weil der einen 120mm Lüfter hat. Der ist aber auch 160mm hoch. Der Sella oder der Hyper TX3 Evo sind auch nicht viel kleiner.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Der Sella ist laut Geizhals 30 Millimeter kleiner 
Allerdings haben der Sella und der HyperTX auch nur 92 mm Lüfter, wenn 120 mm, dann den macho 120, den True Spirit 120 oder den Gaia von Xigmatek. Letzterer hat einen meiner Meinung nach erschreckend brummenden Lüfter


----------



## DerLachs (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Gibt es keinen Lüfter mit mehr Leistung als der Sella bei ungefähr gleichbleibender Höhe?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Warum denn mehr Leistung ? Warum denn keinen Macho 120 ? Der passt locker, wirklich locker in das Shinobi von Bitfenix


----------



## Rosigatton (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

@ Entchen

Du hast den Alpenföhn Brocken vergessen . 

@ Lachs

Mach Dir mal wegen der Höhe keine Sorgen . Wenn Du unsere Empfehlungen beherzigst, bekommst Du so oder so einen kühlen und leisen Rechner .


----------



## DerLachs (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

@ich888

Naja, ein wenig skeptisch bin ich schon. In manchen Foren hatten User dann eine ausgebeulte Seitenwand, weil der Macho so groß ist.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Wenn man halt ein Gehäuse kauft, das nicht breit genug ist, sag ich nur: Selbst dran schuld.
Das mag jetzt fies klingen, aber Recht habe ich schon


----------



## DerLachs (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Das Problem ist, dass die Leute das gleiche Gehäuse wie ich gewählt hatten.


----------



## Rosigatton (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Ich habe selbst das Shinobi und die Maße im Kopf . Ins Shinobi ohne Fenster passen Kühler bis 167mm, mit Fenster 165mm. Der Macho ist 162mm hoch. der passt 1000%tig. Es gibt ja auch den Macho 120, der ist 150mm hoch .

Kann nicht sein, das die Leute das Shinboi haben und der Macho nicht passte. Unmöglich.


----------



## Caduzzz (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

@ DerLachs

bitte nicht Macho120 und MachoRev.A (BW) z.B. verwechseln

edit: Rosi war schneller


----------



## DerLachs (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Ah, das war wahrscheinlich mein Denkfehler. Danke für die Aufklärung! Ich hatte schon Angst bei Sätzen wie 


> Vorsicht beim Thermalright HR-02 Macho. Ich habe auch das BitFenix Shinobi (ohne Core) und den Macho. Er klopf bei mir direkt an die Scheibe (1mm Platz).


( Temperaturen zu hoch?! AMD Phenom 9950 BE - Seite 4 - Forum - CHIP Online )
Das mit der ausgebeulten Seitenwand finde ich nun natürlich nicht wieder. 

Mit dem 120er Macho sollte es dann ja keine Probleme mehr geben!?


----------



## Rosigatton (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Mit dem 120er Macho gibt es garantiert keine Probleme. Mit dem "großen" aber auch nicht .


----------



## DerLachs (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Ich danke dir. 


Die momentane Konfiguration wäre:
ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Intel Core i5-3470, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80637I53470) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-1600C9D-8GAO) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R795WF3-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Scythe Slip Stream 120 800rpm (SY1225SL12L) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
LG Electronics GH24NS90 schwarz, SATA, retail (GH24NS90.AUAR10B/GH24NS90.AUAR50B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Wenn niemand mehr etwas auszusetzen hat, würde ich die so bestellen.


----------



## DrWaikiki (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Sieht gut aus. Anstatt dem SlipStream evtl. einen eLoop. ^^
Ich persönlich verwende Western Digital Gräber. Aber das ist Glaubensfrage.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (16. Januar 2013)

Jup, die Noiseblocker E-Loops sind leiser, aber auch deutlich teurer. 
Bei der Festplatte würde ich bei der Seagate bleiben, oder eine WD Blue nehmen.


----------



## Softy (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Sieht gut aus  Hätte ich nicht besser hinbekommen


----------



## DerLachs (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*



Softy schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus  Hätte ich nicht besser hinbekommen


 Dann schicke ich dir das Ding lieber gleich zu. 


Ich denke, ich bleibe bei dem Scythe Slipstream. Falls er mir zu laut sein sollte, kann ich den eLoop ja immer noch nachbestellen.  Nochmals danke für die Hilfe. Falls nichts dazwischenkommt, bestelle ich morgen das gute Stück.


----------



## Softy (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*



DerLachs schrieb:


> Dann schicke ich dir das Ding lieber gleich zu.



Ne, lass mal. Ich bin schon gut versorgt 

Den Scythe Slipstream hörst Du nicht aus dem geschlossenen Gehäuse. Versprochen


----------



## Rosigatton (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Wenn Softy nicht will, ich hätte noch ein warmes Plätzchen für den Rechner  .

Kann mich nur allen Kumpels/Kumpelienen anschließen. So kaufen .


----------



## DerLachs (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

War an den Platzproblemen mit dem Asrock B75 Pro3 nun eigentlich etwas dran oder nicht? Wäre nämlich ärgerlich, wenn die GraKa oder der Macho nun zwar ins Gehäuse passen, das Mainboard aber nicht mitspielt...


----------



## der pc-nutzer (16. Januar 2013)

DerLachs schrieb:


> War an den Platzproblemen mit dem Asrock B75 Pro3 nun eigentlich etwas dran oder nicht? Wäre nämlich ärgerlich, wenn die GraKa oder der Macho nun zwar ins Gehäuse passen, das Mainboard aber nicht mitspielt...



Stimmt, der macho kollidiert manchmal mit dem hecklüfter.


----------



## DerLachs (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Ich glaube, ich wähle doch einen kleineren Lüfter.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (16. Januar 2013)

Da das B75 Pro3 etwas schmaler ist, liegt der Sockel weiter hinten auf der Platine. Dazu kommt noch, dass der Macho nach hinten sehr sehr ausladend ist. Da kann es zu Kompatibilitätsproblemen kommen. Alternative Kühler wurden dir ja schon genannt: Macho 120, EKL Brocken.


----------



## DerLachs (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Den Macho 120 wollte ich doch verbauen!?

Oder stehe ich nun komplett aufm Schlauch?

Ansonsten wird es halt doch ein Sella...


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (16. Januar 2013)

Ooh, ich glaube da liegt eine Verwechslung vor. Beim großen Macho kann es zu Problemen kommen, der kleine Macho (Macho 120) passt hingegen 

Wenn jemand vom ,,Macho" spricht, denke ich immer an den großen Macho, da der hier meist empfohlen wird, wenn übertaktet werden soll.


----------



## DerLachs (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Den meinte ich. 

CPU-Lüfter mit Backplates sollten einen Transport im Auto problemlos überstehen, oder? Ich hoffe es zumindest.  Es sind ja immerhin fast 800 Gramm, die das Ding wiegt.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (17. Januar 2013)

DerLachs schrieb:


> CPU-Lüfter mit Backplates sollten einen Transport im Auto problemlos überstehen, oder? Ich hoffe es zumindest.  Es sind ja immerhin fast 800 Gramm, die das Ding wiegt.



Nur wenn du den rechner auf die seite legst und eine schaumstoffmatte druntertust


----------



## Softy (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Ein Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo (RR-TX3E-22PK-R1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland kostet (und wiegt) nur die Hälfte, und reicht völlig aus für den i5-3470.


----------



## DerLachs (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*



Softy schrieb:


> Ein Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo (RR-TX3E-22PK-R1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland kostet (und wiegt) nur die Hälfte, und reicht völlig aus für den i5-3470.


 Den habe ich nun anstelle des Machos gewählt. Danke für den Tipp.


So, ich habe eben die Bestellung abgeschickt.


----------



## Softy (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rechner 

Feedback welcome


----------



## DerLachs (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*



Softy schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rechner
> 
> Feedback welcome


 Danke. 
Feedback kommt natürlich. 

Um keinen neuen Thread aufzumachen: Was ist der Unterschied zwischen der System Power LED vom System Panel Header und dem Power LED Header? Ersteres hat zwei Pins, zweiteres drei Pins...gibt es da sonst etwas zu beachten? Oder sind die identisch?
Irgendwie werde ich aus dem Mainboard-Handbuch ( http://download.asrock.com/manual/B75 Pro3.pdf S. 34f) nicht schlau.


----------



## Softy (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Das ist denke ich mal vom Gehäuse abhängig. Entweder werden die Power-LED Anschlüsse am System Panel Header angeschlossen oder am Power LED Header.


----------



## Rosigatton (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Du steckst die Strippen vom Frontpanel an den System Panel Header (das 9-Pin Panel). Den Power LED Header musst Du einfach nicht beachten .


----------



## DerLachs (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon, war mir da aber eher unsicher. Danke für die Aufklärung. 

Dafür, dass der Kauf relativ spontan ist, freue ich mich wie ein kleines Kind.


----------



## Softy (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*



DerLachs schrieb:


> Dafür, dass der Kauf relativ spontan ist...



CPU: 150€
Board: 80€
Kühler: 20€
RAM: 35€
Grafikkarte: 200€
Gehäuse: 60€
Festplatte: 50€



DerLachs schrieb:


> ...freue ich mich wie ein kleines Kind.



Das Gefühl, wenn Du das erste mal den Startknopf drückst und nichts tut sich oder es riecht verbrannt: Unbezahlbar!


----------



## DerLachs (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*



Softy schrieb:


> CPU: 150€
> Board: 80€
> Kühler: 20€
> RAM: 35€
> ...


?



Softy schrieb:


> Das Gefühl, wenn Du das erste mal den Startknopf drückst und nichts tut sich oder es riecht verbrannt: Unbezahlbar!


 Ich hasse dich.


----------



## Softy (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Kleiner Scherz 

Wird schon alles gutgehen beim Zusammenbau


----------



## Rosigatton (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...llung/156726-how-pc-selbst-zusammenbauen.html

Gamer Pc selber bauen 1. Teil 2012 (CPU) Intel Deutsch HD German - YouTube

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html


----------



## DerLachs (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Danke für die Links, aber es wird schon klappen. 
Meine anfängliche Paranoia bzw. "Angst" weicht der Euphorie.


----------



## Rosigatton (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Du gibst natürlich Feedback, wenn die Teile da sind  .

Ich ziehe beim PC-Schrauben immer diese weissen Einweg-Küchenhandschuhe an (Schwester, mehr Salbe ). Dann ist nix mit statischer Ladung oder fettigen Fingern .


----------



## DerLachs (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Am besten noch vorher die Kleidung desinfizieren und einen Mundschutz aufsetzen. 
Alternativ kann man sich zwei Erdungsarmbänder um die Stirn binden.


----------



## DerLachs (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Sobald ich den PC zusammengebaut habe, wollte ich erstmal alles testen.
Geplant hatte ich, mit Furmark und Prime Grafikkarte bzw. CPU auszulasten und dann mit CoreTemp o.ä. Programmen die Temperaturen auszulesen. Mit Speedfan will ich dann sämtliche Lüfter regeln bzw. erstmal testen, ob dies so möglich ist.
CPU-Z und GPU-Z wollte ich verwenden, um die Taktraten, Spannungen usw. zu überprüfen.

Das dürfte reichen zum Testen, oder!?

P.S.: Gibt es eigentlich eine zuverlässige Methode, um seine Grafikkarte auf Spulenfiepen zu überprüfen?


----------



## Softy (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Ja, das reicht völlig aus.

Zum Regeln der Lüfter kannst Du auch ein Tool nehmen, das beim Board dabei ist (AXTU), das ist übersichtlicher als Speedfan.

Die meisten Grafikkarten fiepen, wenn dann bei hohen fps. Also z.B. beim Startbildschirm eines Spieles, wenn mehrere Hundert fps geliefert werden.


----------



## DerLachs (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Okay, danke erstmal.

Kann mir jemand ungefähre Richtwerte bzgl. der Temperatur geben? Hatte an folgendes gedacht:
CPU (i5-3470) Idle ca. 35° C
CPU Last ca. 55-60° C
Grafikkarte (Gigabyte HD7950 WF) Idle ca. 40° C
Grafikkarte Last ca. 65° C

Vorallem bei den Idle-Temperaturen bin ich mir eher unsicher.

Was für eine Spannung sollte in GPU-Z angezeigt werden?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Im Idle dürftest du 30-35 Grad haben und unter Last 60 Grad.
Bei der Grafikkarte sind 40 Grad im Idle meiner Meinung nach zu hoch. 30-35 passen da eher. Unter Last schätze ich das Ding mal auf 65-70 Grad ein.


----------



## DerLachs (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Gut, die Werte erscheinen plausibel.

Wie soll ich eigentlich das Netzteil einbauen? Mit dem Lüfter nach oben oder nach unten? Ist das erste Mal, dass ich ein Gehäuse habe, bei dem das Netzteil unten verbaut wird.


----------



## Softy (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Mit dem Lüfter nach unten. Es sei denn, das Gehäuse hat keine Lüfterschlitze für das Netzteil oder der Rechner soll später mal auf einem Hochflorteppich oder Lammfell oder so stehen  Dann könnte das Netzteil zu wenig Luft abbekommen und überhitzen. In dem Fall solltest Du es den Lüfter nach oben zeigend einbauen.


----------



## DerLachs (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Weiß zufällig jemand, ob das Bitfenix Shinobi USB 3.0 solche Schlitze im Boden besitzt?

Und wird der Airflow im Gehäuse durch den nach oben zeigenden NT-Lüfter nicht zumindest teilweise gestört? Oder ist das vernachlässigbar?


----------



## Softy (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Ja, das hat Lüfterschlitze. Und sogar einen Staubfilter, was ebenfalls empfehlenswert ist, wenn der Lüfter nach unten zeigend eingebaut wird.

Das mit dem Airflow ist total wumpe.


----------



## DerLachs (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Wunderbar, das freut mich nun. 

Danke nochmals für die Hilfe.


----------



## DerLachs (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Sorry für den Doppelpost, aber beim Durchstöbern der Threads bin ich noch auf etwas gestossen.

Was für Soundkarten könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Zum Budget kann ich kaum etwas sagen...kriegt man für knapp 100 Euro eine gescheite Soundkarte + passable Boxen? Wahrscheinlich nicht.


----------



## Softy (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Hm, für das Budget könnte man über Kopfhörer + Soundkarte nachdenken:

ASUS Xonar DGX, PCIe x1 + Superlux Hd681 Kopfhrer


----------



## DerLachs (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

So, PC steht soweit. Er geht auch an. 

Was sollte ich als Benchmark verwenden? Ist 3D Mark noch aktuell?


----------



## DrWaikiki (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

3DMark 11 ist aktuell, ja 
Und vergiss nicht: Im Forum gelten Benchmarkergebnisse erst mit Screenshot.


----------



## DerLachs (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

3DMark Score
    P8517
Graphics Score
    9255
Physics Score
    6917
Combined Score
    6810
3DMark Score
    8517 3DMarks 
Graphics Score
    9255 
Physics Score
    6917 
Combined Score
    6810 
Graphics Test 1
    41.58 FPS 
Graphics Test 2
    46.69 FPS 
Graphics Test 3
    60.38 FPS 
Graphics Test 4
    26.76 FPS 
Physics Test
    21.96 FPS 
Combined Test
    31.68 FPS 




Ist das gut oder eher nicht so?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*



DerLachs schrieb:


> 3DMark Score
> P8517
> Graphics Score
> 9255
> ...


 
sieht ganz ok aus


----------



## Softy (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Das Ergebnis ist gut


----------



## DerLachs (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Okay, danke.

Falls ich mal mehr Zeit habe, mache ich noch Fotos. Und in Spielen muss ich den PC auch noch testen.


----------



## deeeennis (22. Januar 2013)

Du hättest für 850€ mal lieber das hier kaufen sollen: 
http://direkt.jacob-computer.de/hewlett-packard-hp-compaq-elite-8000-AZ890AW-ABD-artnr-325994.html


----------



## HMangels91 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

AMD Variante:
Mainboard:MSI 970A-G46 70€
CPU: AMD FX-6300 120€
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Macho HR-02 35€
Grafikkarte: ATI HD Radeon 7870 ) 220€
Festplatte: SanDisk SSD 240GB 120€ oder 1TB HDD festplatte für ca 100€
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 600W 110€
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB Corsair Vengeance LP 1600 90€
Gehäuse: Zalman Z11 50€

Gesamtkosten:815€


----------



## DerLachs (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*



deeeennis schrieb:


> Du hättest für 850€ mal lieber das hier kaufen sollen:
> Hewlett-Packard HP Compaq Elite 8000 - AZ890AW#ABD


 Das ist schon eine Frechheit, sowas ernsthaft anzubieten....

@HMangels
Danke, aber ich habe schon einen. 

So, die Temperaturen sind soweit in Ordnung. Dann fehlt nur noch der Härtetest in Spielen. 

P.S.: Wenn man via Afterburner den GPU-Lüfter aufdreht, denkt man, man stünde auf einem Flughafen.


----------



## DerLachs (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

So, ich habe kurz GW2, GTA IV und SC:Conviction getestet. Die Spiele sehen wunderbar aus und es ist alles ruckelfrei. 

Abgesehen vom Spulenfiepen bin ich total zufrieden. Danke nochmals für die Hilfe und die Tipps von allen.


----------



## Softy (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Was fiept denn? Die Grafikkarte? Wenn es Dich nervt, würde ich die umtauschen. Du hast das Recht auf einen Rechner ohne Hamster-Features


----------



## DerLachs (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Ja genau, die Grafikkarte ist der Übeltäter.  Ist mir aber erst einmal richtig stark aufgefallen - nämlich als ich den GTA IV-Benchmark gestartet habe. Bis jetzt habe ich sonst keine Probleme festgestellt.
Welches Spiel fordert meinen PC denn richtig?


----------



## Softy (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Du kannst bei vielen aktuellen Spielen die Settings so hoch schrauben, dass die Grafikkarte ins Schwitzen kommt. Battlefield 3 auf ultra Settings zum Beispiel


----------



## DerLachs (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Ich schau mal, was sich machen lässt. 

Eine andere Frage: Wo kriege ich ein OS günstig her? Bei Amazon scheint es die Reinstallationsdvds nicht mehr zu geben.


----------



## DrWaikiki (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Ich glaub da musst du auf die normale 80€ Version zurückgreifen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Ich habe das hier gefunden,  ob der Händler seriös ist 

http://www.softwarenochbilliger.de/...system-kaufen/windows-7/windows-7-homepremium


----------



## der pc-nutzer (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*



ich888 schrieb:


> Ich habe das hier gefunden,  ob der Händler seriös ist
> 
> http://www.softwarenochbilliger.de/...system-kaufen/windows-7/windows-7-homepremium


 
der is nich seriös!!! vor etwa einem jahr wurde in einem gerichtsverfahren die seite "softwarebilliger.de" geschlossen, aufgrund von illegalen kopien. softwarenochbilliger  ist der nachfolger und keinesfalls seriös, da die kopiererei weitergeht

so ähnlich siehe hier: http://www.netzwelt.de/news/91328-microsoft-softwarebilliger-de-faelschungen.html


----------



## DerLachs (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Schade, dann muss ich doch paar Euro mehr in die Hand nehmen. 
Aber danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## DerLachs (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Ich muss meinen Thread noch mal hervorholen, sorry.

www.amazon.de/Windows-Professional-..._1_2?s=software&ie=UTF8&qid=1359490097&sr=1-2 Kann man mit so einer Lizenz Win 7 definitiv auf jedem PC aktivieren? Bei diesen OEM-Sachen bin ich immer etwas skeptisch.


----------



## Softy (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Ja, das ist kein Problem, die OEM Version reicht völlig aus.


----------



## DrWaikiki (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Sollte gehen. Evtl. musst du das telefonisch aktivieren.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (29. Januar 2013)

Einfach bei Microsoft anrufen und denen diese Codes da sagen, die dann auf dem Bildschirm angegeben werden. Dann gibt sie dir ein paar andere Codes zurück und du kannst es aktivieren.


----------



## DerLachs (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Danke!


----------



## DerLachs (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Ich habe noch eine kleine Frage zur Lüftersteuerung: Der im Bitfenix Shinobi bereits verbaute Lüfter hat drei Pins. In der Lüftersteuerung kann ich die Drehzahl nicht einstellen (angeschlossen an CHA_Fan1 mit vier Pins).
Der zweite Gehäuselüfter funktioniert an dem Anschluss CHA_Fan2 mit drei Pins problemlos. Brauch ich einen anderen Lüfter, damit ich auch die erste Drehzahl einstellen kann?


----------



## Softy (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Ja, der 4pin CHA_FAN Anschluss kann nur einen PWM-Lüfter regeln.

Oder Du kaufst ein 3pin-Y-Kabel und schließt beide an den 3pin CHA_FAN Anschluss an.


----------



## DerLachs (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Das ist ja schade, da der Lüfter schon verbaut mitgeliefert wurde. Naja, kann man nix machen.  Nochmals danke.


----------



## Rosigatton (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit SP1, Vollversion, Multilanguage, Deutsch, English, | eBay

Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit SP1 Deutsche Vollversion ML | eBay  ~ 41,- Taler 

Mohammed der Dortmunder macht nen seriösen Eindruck, der Schwelmer aber auch .

Den hinteren Gehäuselüfter vom Shinobi kann ich nicht hören.


----------



## DerLachs (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit SP1, Vollversion, Multilanguage, Deutsch, English, | eBay
> 
> Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit SP1 Deutsche Vollversion ML | eBay  ~ 41,- Taler
> 
> ...


Ich habe schon eine neue Lizenz, aber danke für die Mühe. 

Das mit dem Lüfter ist auch nicht so wichtig, ich wollte damit nur bisschen rumspielen.


----------



## Softy (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*



DerLachs schrieb:


> Das mit dem Lüfter ist auch nicht so wichtig, ich wollte damit nur bisschen rumspielen.



Zum Rumspielen gibt es eindeutig interessantere Hard-Ware


----------



## DerLachs (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*



Softy schrieb:


> Zum Rumspielen gibt es eindeutig interessantere Hard-Ware


 Jeder fängt mal klein an. 

Was für Temperaturwerte sollte man bei dem 15 Minuten Benchmark von Furmark mit Full HD Auflösung erreichen? Ich ende bei knapp über 70° C. Das ist soweit vertretbar, oder?


----------



## Adi1 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

70 Grad sind völlig iO


----------



## DerLachs (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*



Adi1 schrieb:


> 70 Grad sind völlig iO


Gut, das beruhigt mich. 

Ich mache noch mal einen Test mit Prime...welche Option sollte ich beim Torture Test wählen? Small FFTs, In-place large FFTs oder Blend? Und wie lange sollte ich es laufen lassen? 2-3 Stunden?
Bei der Temperatur würde ich im Bereich um ca. 65° C landen, oder?

Sorry fürs ständige Fragen, aber Vorsicht ist die Mutter der Porzellankiste. Oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Adi1 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Für die Grafikkarte sind 70 Grad kein Problem.

Bei Prime kannst Du ruhig die In-place large FFTs -Option wählen, 2 Stunden Laufzeit dürfte reichen.
Danach noch zocken 1-2 Stunden und gut ist es.


----------



## alex0b (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Hi erstmal ^^,

-Intel Core i5 3570K 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 BOX -> € 209
-8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600  -> € 43
-1000GB Seagate Barracuda -> € 58
-ASRock Z77 Extreme4 Intel Z77 So.1155 -> € 109
-2048MB Palit GeForce GTX 660 Ti JetStream-> € 255
-EKL Alpenföhn Brocken AMD und Intel-> € 31 (beim CPU Kühler kannst du nach Geschmack variieren)
-530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+ Bronze-> € 64 
-CoolerMaster Centurion 5 II Midi Tower-> € 54 (beim Gehäuse kannst du auch nach Geschmack variieren)
-LG Electronics GH24NS95 DVD-RW SATA -> € 16

... Das wären dann 839 EUR, hoffe das ist so angemessen 
OC könntest du damit auch gut...  LG


----------



## Rosigatton (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

@ alex

Ich glaube, Du kommst etwas zu spät  . Der Lachs hat sein Teilchen schon längst und ist gerade am checken, was so geht  . Ansonsten einwandfreie Zusammenstellung. Statt dem L8 530 Watt besser das E9 400 Watt. Und bei der Palit bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das eine (relativ) leise ist, aber grundsätzlich eine korrekte Konfig . Mit dem Teilchen/System hätte man auf jeden Fall seinen Spaß .


----------



## DerLachs (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*



alex0b schrieb:


> Hi erstmal ^^,
> 
> -Intel Core i5 3570K 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 BOX -> € 209
> -8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600  -> € 43
> ...


 Wie Rosi schon gesagt hat: Du bist leider etwas zu spät.  Aber danke. 


So, nach ca. 100 Minuten Prime waren laut CoreTemp die Maxtemp. 57° C, 58° C, 58° C und 54° C. Das ist völlig in Ordnung, denke ich.


----------



## Softy (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Ja, die Tempereraturen sind super


----------



## DerLachs (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Um noch mal auf 





DerLachs schrieb:


> Abgesehen vom Spulenfiepen bin ich total zufrieden.


 zurückzukommen: Das Fiepen trat bisher lediglich beim Laden des GTA IV-Benchmarks auf. Ich habe mal mit Hilfe des MSI Afterburners die Framerate auf 100 limitiert. Et voilà, das Fiepen ist nicht mehr vorhanden.
Vielleicht hilft das ja mal irgendwann jemandem hier weiter.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Jup, da hast du Recht. Meistens tritt das Fiepen nur bei ein paar Hundert FPS auf. Manchmal aber auch immer. Dann sollte man die Karte zurückschicken ...


----------



## DerLachs (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*



ich888 schrieb:


> Jup, da hast du Recht. Meistens tritt das Fiepen nur bei ein paar Hundert FPS auf. Manchmal aber auch immer. Dann sollte man die Karte zurückschicken ...


Würde es immer auftreten, wäre ich wahrscheinlich schon mehrfach weinend zusammengebrochen. 

Ich bin leider immer noch nicht zu 'nem mehrstündigen Belastungstest durch Spiele gekommen. 

Edit: Kann es sein, dass GTA IV auf höchsten Einstellungen die Grafikkarte sehr fordert?


----------



## DerLachs (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Nach paar Stunden GTA IV und Splinter Cell:Conviction ist mir folgendes aufgefallen: Bei GTA wird die Grafikkarte heißer als bei Splinter Cell und steigt sogar über 70° C. Bei SC lande ich eher bei ca. 65 ° C. Ich könnte natürlich die Lüfter aufdrehen, aber dann wäre es mir zu laut.
Sind das Normalwerte und ich stell mich nur an oder kann man da noch etwas machen?

Edit: Das ganze frage ich natürlich auch mit Hinblick auf den Sommer und entsprechende Temperaturen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (4. Februar 2013)

Das macht gar nix, solange die Temps nicht über 80 oder 85 Grad gehen macht das gar nichts. Grafikkarten halten mehr aus als CPUs


----------



## DerLachs (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*



ich888 schrieb:


> Das macht gar nix, solange die Temps nicht über 80 oder 85 Grad gehen macht das gar nichts. Grafikkarten halten mehr aus als CPUs


Jetzt wollte ich gerade einen Test der GB HD7950 Windforce auf ht4u.net verlinken, weil dort die Temperatur unter Spielelast bei ca. 60 ° C lag und dann meldet mein Browser die Seite als attackierend.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (4. Februar 2013)

Du hast den Lüfter wahrscheinlich manuell mit einem Programm heruntergeregelt, oder ? Eventuell hatte die Karte beim Test auch eine andere BIOS-Version  ?


----------



## DerLachs (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*



ich888 schrieb:


> Du hast den Lüfter wahrscheinlich manuell mit einem Programm heruntergeregelt, oder ? Eventuell hatte die Karte beim Test auch eine andere BIOS-Version  ?


Ich lass den Lüfter über Afterburner automatisch regeln. Hab' aber auch schon mal manuell die Lüfter eingestellt.
Wo du das mit dem Bios erwähnst: Ich habe eine von den "neuen" GB HD7950 mit 1000 MHz GPU-Takt.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (4. Februar 2013)

Also hast du eine manuelle Lüfterkurve erstellt ? Dann ist die Karte leiser als im Test, folglich sind auch die Temperaturen dann bei dir höher.


----------



## DerLachs (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*



ich888 schrieb:


> Also hast du eine manuelle Lüfterkurve erstellt ? Dann ist die Karte leiser als im Test, folglich sind auch die Temperaturen dann bei dir höher.


Nein, ich habe mal die Lüftergeschwindigkeit auf einen Wert eingestellt, bei dem mMn die Graka noch nicht zu laut ist und dann mal die Temperaturen ausgelesen.
Mit einer manuellen Lüfterkurve habe ich es noch nicht versucht.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (4. Februar 2013)

Dann ist der Fall klar ! Dann legt deine Karte niedrigere Geschwindigkeiten an als die im Test, folglich ist deine also leiser


----------



## DerLachs (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*



ich888 schrieb:


> Dann ist der Fall klar ! Dann legt deine Karte niedrigere Geschwindigkeiten an als die im Test, folglich ist deine also leiser


 Achso, da das "Problem" auch bei der automatischen Lüfterregelung besteht dachte ich, es könnte andere Gründe haben. Naja, nun bin ich etwas schlauer.  Danke.


----------



## DerLachs (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*



DerLachs schrieb:


> Nach paar Stunden GTA IV und Splinter Cell:Conviction ist mir folgendes aufgefallen: Bei GTA wird die Grafikkarte heißer als bei Splinter Cell und steigt sogar über 70° C. Bei SC lande ich eher bei ca. 65 ° C. Ich könnte natürlich die Lüfter aufdrehen, aber dann wäre es mir zu laut.
> Sind das Normalwerte und ich stell mich nur an oder kann man da noch etwas machen?
> 
> Edit: Das ganze frage ich natürlich auch mit Hinblick auf den Sommer und entsprechende Temperaturen.


Ein BIOS-Downgrade (und die damit eingehende geringere Spannung) hat die Temperaturen offensichtlich sinken lassen. Am Wochenende mache ich sicherheitshalber einen mehrstündigen Text in der Spielepraxis.


----------



## DerLachs (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Ich muss noch mal nerven. 

Sollte ich sowas wie AA und AF ingame konfigurieren oder per Treiber? Ich habe das sonst immer ingame gemacht, weiß aber nicht, ob es da große Unterschiede gibt etc.


----------



## Softy (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Ingame ist auf jeden Fall besser


----------



## DerLachs (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Gut.  Softy, du bist der Beste!


----------



## Softy (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Jo.


----------



## DerLachs (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Ich habe nochmals eine Frage: Mir ist heute aufgefallen, dass beim normalen Surfen die GPU-Auslastung laut Afterburner immer wieder kurz ansteigt auf ca. 83 % und dann wieder absinkt. Ist das normal?


----------



## Softy (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Ja, das kann schon sein, dass die Grafikkarte mal kurz hochtaktet, ist normal.


----------



## DerLachs (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

GPU-Z zeigt mir seltsamerweise unter "GPU Load" wesentlich geringere Werte an. Kann es sein, dass eins der beiden Programme manchmal falsche Werte ausliest?


----------



## Jeanboy (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*



DerLachs schrieb:


> GPU-Z zeigt mir seltsamerweise unter "GPU Load" wesentlich geringere Werte an. Kann es sein, dass eins der beiden Programme manchmal falsche Werte ausliest?



Natürlich kann das vorkommen...


----------



## DerLachs (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Gut, die Werte waren ansonsten immer identisch und zuverlässig. Deshalb hatte ich mich gewundert.


----------



## DerLachs (8. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Ich muss leider noch einmal den Thread hervorholen.

Ist die 





Softy schrieb:


> ASUS Xonar DGX, PCIe x1 [/URL]


 absolut identisch mit der PCI-Version (abgesehen vom Anschluss natürlich)? Oder anders gefragt: Ist es egal, ob ich die PCI- oder PCIe-Version wähle?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Es gibt keine Xonar DGX als PCI Version. Das sind andere Soundkarten.


----------



## DerLachs (8. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Es war tatsächlich die DG. Lesen hilft.  Ich danke dir!


----------



## DerLachs (15. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Nach fast zwei Monaten kann ich ruhigen Gewissens sagen, dass der PC genial ist. Vielen Dank nochmals für all die Hilfe!


P.S.: Ich habe nun auch endlich mal ein Foto gemacht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das KM überarbeite ich nochmal, wenn es an die erste Reinigung geht.


----------



## Bozz03 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

dein Anhang funzt nicht^^


----------



## Makalar (15. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*



DerLachs schrieb:


> Nach fast zwei Monaten kann ich ruhigen Gewissens sagen, dass der PC genial ist. Vielen Dank nochmals für all die Hilfe!
> 
> 
> P.S.: Ich habe nun auch endlich mal ein Foto gemacht.
> ...


 
Der Link geht nicht


----------



## DerLachs (15. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Edit: Nun aber 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerLachs (11. April 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Ich wollte mir ja eine Soundkarte kaufen und frage mich, ob das irgendwelche Auswirkungen auf den Airflow bzw. die Temperaturen hat. Würde die ASUS Xonar DGX, PCIe x1 (90-YAA0Q0-0UAN0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland die GraKa-Lüfter behindern? Oder anders gefragt: Sorgen Zusatzkarten im PC generell für wesentlich höhere Temperaturen?


----------



## Makalar (11. April 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Nein soviel Abwärme produzieren die nicht


----------



## DerLachs (11. April 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Die Abwärme sollte nicht das Problem sein, klar.  Aber ich frage mich, ob die Soundkarte als PCI-E Version evtl. die Luftzufuhr der GraKa-Lüfter behindern könnte. Ich dachte jetzt natürlich nicht an riesige Werte im zweistelligen Bereich, aber es ist doch sicherlich ein (kleiner) Unterschied, ob unter der GraKa alles frei ist oder noch zusätzliche Steckkarten verbaut sind? 
Bei den Themen Airflow und Gehäusekühlung habe ich noch einiges nachzuholen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. April 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Klar, ein kleiner Unterschied ist gegeben. Du solltest die Karte aber nicht direkt unter die Grafikkarte stecken.


----------



## DerLachs (11. April 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 800-850 Euro*

Alles klar, dann haben sich meine Vermutungen bestätigt. Danke.


----------

